# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  How to make a knife lanyard your buddy does NOT have!

## paracordist

Here's the video tutorial as requested after I posted this unique lanyard; its for the main knot #790 "four-lead diamond knot" p. 142 of the Ashley Book of knots. I've already done a video showing the two strand diamond knot. If you are successful please post or send me a pic!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEAixlTHgWM

----------


## your_comforting_company

Would it be possible to wrap a cylinder in that knot and still have the lanyard? I'm thinking emergency fob with matches or the like.. That's pretty cool, I'm gonna have to try it on something.. maybe some band-aids on my machete lanyard LOL.

----------


## paracordist

certainly, just keep the item inside as your work it tight around it!

----------

